# Customized Fuji Roubaix Pro 2009



## zidane339 (May 5, 2012)

Posted this in the main bike forum but wanted to share it here as well. My first road bike, bought it used off CL. Has some cool customizations done to it. I dont have previous road biking experience but for me this bike is light (~18 lbs) and stiff so it really accelerates and climbs great. 

All photo credit goes to previous owner. 
2009 Fuji Roubaix | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

2009 Fuji Roubaix Pro 

- Aluminum frame with C4 High Modulus Carbon seat stays 
- Alpha Q carbon fork.
- SRAM Rival rear and Force front derailleurs with Double Tap shifters. Rear derailleur has been upgraded with RavX Pace CNC aluminum jockey wheels with sealed bearings. Super fast and percise shifting!
- Origin8 brake calipers with tremendous stopping power and are lighter than Dura-Ace.
- FSA Gossamer cranks and a ceramic bearing bottom braket. Ultra solid with virtually no resistance.
- Look pedals.
- Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset with RavX skewers cut weight down even more. 
- Hutchinson tires. Running tubes but can go tubeless.
- Ritchey WCS stem and seat post. Origin8 seat post clamp.
- Selle San Marco Ponza Power saddle.
- Two Serfas carbon bottle cages.


----------



## Maniton (Dec 26, 2011)

It's a good looking bike!


----------



## mokos_13 (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks good. I own one of those myself (same year). Hundreds of miles on it, and it still going. All stock components still, but now I've motivated to upgrade!!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Gorgeous bike by any standard!! This bike actually weighs less than some new carbon Fujis. I bet it rides nicely too.


----------



## TenaciousB (Oct 18, 2009)

Mine is a little customized too! Race prepped for tomorrow's Tri Indy.
<a href="https://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll26/TenaciousB74/?action=view&current=IMAG0439-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll26/TenaciousB74/IMAG0439-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------

